# Applet java.net: acces denied



## Guest (9. Dez 2006)

Ich möchte in ein Schach-Applet Chat mi java einfügen.
Dafür habe ich die java.net-Fähigkeiten getestet aber beim ersten Beispiel von "Java ist eine Insel"
läuft schon eine URLConnection zu einer Textdatei nicht.
Quelltext: http://www.rz.uni-hohenheim.de/anw/...el_16_001.htm#Rxx365java160010400062D1F03A100

Mein Applet ist unter:
http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/UrlTest.html

Wie kann ich das Applet einfach so zum Laufen bringen? Es sollen sich Benutzer zum Schachspielen anmelden können.
Es sind unerfahrene Leute, die nicht erst eine java.policy ändern können.
Und bei www.map24.de geht das java immerhin auch.
Wie kann ich java.net in applets benutzen? Signiert habe ich das applet auch.
Mit NetBeans läuft es. Aber wenn ich es unter obiger URL starte, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

basic: Registrierter Modality-Listener
basic: ClassLoader wird referenziert: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@17fa65e, refcount=1
basic: Registrierter Modality-Listener
basic: ClassLoader wird referenziert: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@13d93f4, refcount=1
basic: Fortschritts-Listener hinzugefügt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter@17bd6a1
basic: Applet wird geladen...
basic: Applet wird initialisiert...
basic: Applet wird gestartet...
network: Verbindung von http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/classes/application/UrlTest.class mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
basic: Fortschritts-Listener hinzugefügt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter@8fce95
basic: Applet wird geladen...
basic: Applet wird initialisiert...
basic: Applet wird gestartet...
network: Verbindung von http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/classes/UrlTest.jar mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/classes/application/UrlTest.class mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/classes/application/UrlTest$1.class mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/classes/application/Network.class mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://java-tutor.com/aufgaben/bond.txt mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission java-tutor.com:80 connect,resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.openStream(Unknown Source)
	at application.Network.draw_OpenStream(Network.java:34)
	at application.Network.draw_Output(Network.java:56)
	at application.UrlTest.paint(UrlTest.java:66)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
network: Verbindung von http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/classes/application/UrlTest.class mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/classes/application/UrlTest.class mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/classes/application/UrlTest$1.class mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/classes/application/Network.class mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung von http://java-tutor.com/aufgaben/bond.txt mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-3" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission java-tutor.com:80 connect,resolve)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URL.openStream(Unknown Source)
	at application.Network.draw_OpenStream(Network.java:34)
	at application.Network.draw_Output(Network.java:56)
	at application.UrlTest.paint(UrlTest.java:66)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## Gast (9. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte in ein Schach-Applet Chat mi java einfügen.
> Dafür habe ich die java.net-Fähigkeiten getestet aber beim ersten Beispiel von "Java ist eine Insel"
> läuft schon eine URLConnection zu einer Textdatei nicht.
> Quelltext: http://www.rz.uni-hohenheim.de/anw/...el_16_001.htm#Rxx365java160010400062D1F03A100
> ...



Es muss an dem Signieren liegen.
Ich habe das urltest.jar auch signiert aber irgendwas läuft da schief.

Das URLConnection-Beispiel habe ich im signierten Schach-Applet getestet.

Hier geht es sofort! Was mache ich beim Signieren falsch??
http://pro100.de/build/frmMain_signiert.html    (dies geht...)
http://www.pro100.de/java_backup/test/UrlTest_sig.html


----------



## reyer_alexander (9. Dez 2006)

Es geht nun.
Ich habe im UrlText_sig.html das Archiv so geschrieben, wie die Klasse heisst.
Unter Windows wurde es aber nur mit Kleinbuchstaben gespeichert.
Also archive="" casesensitive und es geht.

Nun geht es erst richtig los mit Netzwerkprogrammierung.
Endlich.


----------

